# New Skin Preference



## jonny jeez (12 Jul 2010)

I thought, to Help Shaun out we should provide a poll on the most preferred Skin (there have been a number of comments on the current scheme) take a look at the drop down menu's at the bottom left (of the page) to change skins...and then vote for a skin that you like best. You can choose multiple skins if you wish.

Hope this helps Shaun, thanks for all your hard work


----------



## dave r (12 Jul 2010)

On the subject of skins, how do we change skins? where are they? I'm signed in and have looked but can't see how I would change it


----------



## gaz (12 Jul 2010)

voted. i like the cyclechat one


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jul 2010)

dave r said:


> On the subject of skins, how do we change skins? where are they? I'm signed in and have looked but can't see how I would change it


Bottom left of the screen. The drop-down box where it says CycleChat can be changed to one of the other choices.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (13 Jul 2010)

I like pBlue for one reason - not the style and colour but for the fact that the window can be narrowed.

A big gripe with the current default skin is that you can't reduce the window width all that much.

I like to half-watch something in a media player window whilst browsing in a narrowed window and with the default, you lose a section of the screen


----------



## Shaun (13 Jul 2010)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> I like pBlue for one reason - not the style and colour but for the fact that the window can be narrowed.
> 
> A big gripe with the current default skin is that you can't reduce the window width all that much.
> 
> I like to half-watch something in a media player window whilst browsing in a narrowed window and with the default, you lose a section of the screen



I plan to have full-width and fixed-width options in the future, just need time to work it all out ... lol

Try one of the two basic skins I uploaded last night - I made those fixed width - any good?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2010)

I prefer CycleChatLight, but it does sound a bit "Kaliber". I'm also toying with Cleancut...


----------



## mangaman (13 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> ... I'm also toying with Cleancut...



Is this in your real life, or are we still talking about the colour-scheme of CC (at this point I would normally, hilariously, put in a winky smiley) but I can't find one.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2010)

mangaman said:


> Is this in your real life, or are we still talking about the colour-scheme of CC (at this point I would normally, hilariously, put in a winky smiley) but I can't find one.



Mostly just in the forum  Click "show all" in the smiley box, and scroll down a bit...


----------



## jonesy (13 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> Mostly just in the forum  Click "show all" in the smiley box, and scroll down a bit...



Ah, they are all still there! Phew, I'd been struggling to convey pomposity and contempt with inferior roll-eyes and winks!


----------



## mangaman (13 Jul 2010)

theclaud said:


> Mostly just in the forum  Click "show all" in the smiley box, and scroll down a bit...



Thanks 

It doesn't let me though. I just get the word "wink" which is a crap excuse for a smiley :slightly annoyed but not *that* bothered smiley:

See - it's done it again.


----------



## theclaud (13 Jul 2010)

Incidentally - perhaps someone has pointed it out already, but "Professional" is spelled wrongly in very big letters on the PBlue skin.

I'm warming to IPBoard...


----------



## BenM (14 Jul 2010)

I voted splat cos it has the user stuff out of the way in the top banner rather than in yet another waste of space toolbar. means I get a little more real estate on my home laptop (why oh why do people want 1366x768 screens?)

B.


----------



## Arch (14 Jul 2010)

mangaman said:


> Thanks
> 
> It doesn't let me though. I just get the word "wink" which is a crap excuse for a smiley :slightly annoyed but not *that* bothered smiley:
> 
> See - it's done it again.



You need a space before a smilie.

So, no space

But add a space


----------



## Arch (14 Jul 2010)

Oh, in terms of skin, I thought the CC was a bit bright (and dark at the same time). When Admin added CClite, I tried that and realised...

I like the CC one best....

There, it took me about 3 days to get used to it!


----------



## rsvdaz (14 Jul 2010)

CC lite but you cant vote for that..or at least theres not an option to vote for CCLite


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2010)

That's because I added it after the vote began.  

I'm going to get all the technical stuff out of the way, then will likely work on having a smaller selection of skins - just to help me from a management POV (skins need updating when the software is updated, and the more there are, the more time it'll take away from managing the site).

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## srw (15 Jul 2010)

I'm afraid the Cycle Chat skin is by far the best to my eyes. The others are just too insipid.


----------

